# south dakota hunting



## roosterslayer24 (Mar 5, 2006)

i have been hunting minnesota and iowa every year since i was 14 n im 25 now, i really wanna get over to south dakota and see what they really got going on over there, can any body tell me so good lodges to look in to or some maps of public hunting areas thanks alot :beer:


----------



## Dick (Feb 10, 2006)

Roosterslayer24'

I have lodging available in North Central S.Dakota. I offer everything from lodging-only to fully guided hunts. Thousands of acres of public land for do-it yourself hunts or guided hunts on some of the best pheasant hunting in S. Dakota. All wild birds.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Dick....this is :spam:

unless you are a paying advertiser.So I am deleting your web address.Please use PM's.


----------



## Dick (Feb 10, 2006)

Ken, Sorry, I wasn't aware of your policy. I respect your policy and understand your reason. I was just responding to the above post. I didn't start this thread, merely responding to it.---Dick


----------



## jerry hunsley (Jan 20, 2006)

roosterslayer24 said:


> i have been hunting minnesota and iowa every year since i was 14 n im 25 now, i really wanna get over to south dakota and see what they really got going on over there, can any body tell me so good lodges to look in to or some maps of public hunting areas thanks alot :beer:


Lots of hunting lodges to choose from plus lots of walk in areas. Warnes Ranches is a good place in Central South Dakota. They have a website. Book early though. South Dakota has thousands of wild birds. Unbelievable! Personally I would just come and road hunt or hunt public land.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Heard at a meeting that SD's CRP renewals are going to collaspe. Any truth? If so its bad news for both SD & ND.


----------

